# Us-56, Us-05 And Wyeast 1056



## SJW (29/2/08)

I understand that the old US-56 name was changed to US-05 but is this the dry version of Wyeast 1056?

Steve


----------



## matti (29/2/08)

90% sure it is originated from/of the same strain.
I Haven't got any direct proof......

Here's another useful linky

linky

matti


----------



## discoloop (29/2/08)

I believe the short answer is 'yes'. There is, however, a very long answer to this question, of which I'm sure others will expand on _ad nauseum_.


----------



## Jye (29/2/08)

Its generally accepted that they are the same or extremely close. This is also the reason why Wyeast forced them to change the name.


----------



## devo (29/2/08)

I'm yet to try the dried variety despite the glowing reviews from AHB'rs on this site but have used the 1056 on many occasions and really like it. Although I have been opting for the 1272 over the last year or so cause I love it's fruitiness compared to the 1056.


----------



## Stuster (29/2/08)

Yes. And the same as WLP001.


----------



## dig (29/2/08)

I've been alternating between US05 and WLP001 in two beers for three years and I can't detect a difference. The dry product throws a little more sulphur in one beer type on the first pitching, but seems identical to 001 if subsequently re-pitched. Given the big flavours of the beers you're likely to make with these strains, I believe that any real difference in yeast character will be well and truly obscured.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/2/08)

I guess that for *big* beers, the US-05 is easier as you don't have to make a huge starter.

Imagine 23litres of (say) 1.090 wort. A five litre starter of 1056 and all that entails or two packs of US-05...


----------



## devo (29/2/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I guess that for *big* beers, the US-05 is easier as you don't have to make a huge starter.
> 
> Imagine 23litres of (say) 1.090 wort. A five litre starter of 1056 and all that entails or two packs of US-05...



haha the mind boggles :lol:


----------



## boingk (29/2/08)

I'd recommend the dried version of US-05 to anyone in a heartbeat. Last year in my dormitory at uni I had a mate who was keen on testing my homebrew, he also had a great sense of taste so could give reliable and informative feedback. When I used US-05 in a brew he rekoned it was the best I'd done so far - very clean, with a crisp aftertaste and no unpleasant flavours. 

Nothing had changed in my brewing practise except for the yeast.

Cheers all - boingk


----------



## grod5 (1/3/08)

us-56 is my all rounder for ale types.

g


----------



## gilmoreous (17/12/11)

Does anyone else get a plastic taste out of 1056? I kegged some and bottled about half a dozen tallies. It wasnt noticeable in the keg but there is a definite plastic taste in the bottles. Maybe it was because the keg was finished quickly or it may have developed these flavours too. Perhaps it didnt like sitting at room temp to carbonate either. The beer was an all Cascade Pale Ale.


----------

